# Fracino Heavenly fault: water from steam wand



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello

My father in-laws Fracino Heavenly is spitting out water from the steam wand.

Does anyone know what it might be please?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Google seems to suggest boiler level probe which I assume is this; the item at the end of my wooden spoon?

It looks like the white insulation is spilt and shouldn't be?

Am I right or wrong?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes that is the sensor, possibly scaled up allowing water level to rise too high.

It looks as if the nut has been tightened too far / too tight, the white plastic collar just firmly grips the sensor rod, not a heavy compression fitting.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You have almost certainly identified something that is not correct...however if the top of the rod touches the side of the fitting because of the PTFE sleeve being damaged, this will simply cause the machine to stop filling, not overfill. Although it's not right your problem is elsewhere. Possibly the probe needs sliding out and cleaning of scale (which might fall off as you slide it out. Mark the probe before you remove it as a bit of insulating PTFE wrapped around it where the damaged PTFE sleeve is might help keep it insulated at the top.

If it's not that, the problem could be a loose wire to the probe, or at the Gicar box end of said wire...or (much more expensive) a failing Gicar box.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Dont slide it out as you may score the white plastic seal.

Remove the whole thing - cleam scale if any and replace the part.

£16 quid or so. Id just replace it


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------

